# broken spanish



## RaggedClaws

Hola, is there a Spanish equivalent to the English "broken English"? Context: I want to describe my Spanish (broken Spanish)


----------



## chileno

En Chile decimos champurreado....


----------



## elmg

Hola

Hay dos hilos con sugerencias si buscas "broken English". 

En el caso que dices tú podría ser: "Yo sólo balbuceo en español". 

Saludos.


----------



## menina86

i would say:



mi español básico.
mi poco español.
For what i understand what you want to say is that your spanish is not very good, it´s like a basic spanish what you can talk right?
 If that´s the idea, i would use one of the above 

I ask if that´s what you wanted to say because i didn´t understand that "describe" part jeje

I had to use my broken spanish to order some burritos in Mexico.

Tuve que usar mi español básico/ mi poco español para ordenar burritos en México.


----------



## k-in-sc

There's "español quebrado" but I'm not sure it sounds quite as colloquial as "broken Spanish."


----------



## ManPaisa

Una posibilidad:
_Español macarrónico._

Del DRAE:


> *macarrónico**, ca**.*
> * 1.     * adj. Dicho del latín: Usado de forma burlesca y defectuosa.
> * 2.     * adj. Dicho de otras lenguas: Usadas de forma notoriamente incorrecta.



Nunca he oído _español quebrado._


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola,

My suggestion:

Tengo un inglés* imperfecto*


----------



## RaggedClaws

Menina: 

The exact context is that I want to say to an ex-boyfriend (a Bolivian) "tienes que extranar mis diatribas en 'broken spanish'"


----------



## CheekyMonkey1

Una de mis antiguas maestras de espanol uso' una vez la frase "el chico habla espanol un poco cojo"?? Tiene sentido??


----------



## Ishould haveknown

CheekyMonkey1 said:


> Una de mis antiguas maestras de espanol uso' una vez la frase "el chico habla espanol un poco cojo"?? Tiene sentido??



sí tiene sentido, pero hacía mucho tiempo que no lo oía.

Macarrónico es la que más me gusta. También puedes decir "mi defectuoso español"

Un saludo


----------



## Magmod

¿Como un nativo, en un mundo coloquial, como se dice en español a una francesa, que no habla mucho español?:

I can only speak broken French?


----------



## chileno

Como dije: en Chile se dice champurreado...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSaLkQEw9rc


----------



## Magmod

chileno said:


> Como dije: en Chile se dice champurreado...


 




 ¿Pero no se puede decir algo como lo siguiente?:

I can only speak broken Spanish
no hablo bien el español, solo lo chapurreo.
Se me hace que este no es coloquial


----------



## chileno

Magmod said:


> ¿Pero no se puede decir algo como lo siguiente?:
> 
> I can only speak broken Spanish
> no hablo bien el español, solo lo champurreo.
> Se me hace que este no es coloquial



Super coloquial. Formal no es.


----------



## ManPaisa

Magmod said:


> ¿Como un nativo, en un mundo coloquial, como se dice en español a una francesa, que no habla mucho español?:
> 
> I can only speak broken French?


_
Hablo francés como una vaca española._

Ah, no, eso es lo que dicen los franceses sobre los extranjeros cuando hablan francés.


----------



## ManPaisa

Magmod said:


> ¿Pero no se puede decir algo como lo siguiente?:
> 
> I can only speak broken Spanish
> no hablo bien el español, solo lo chapurreo.
> Se me hace que este no es coloquial



Coloquial sí es.  _Chapurrear _o _champurrear _no es un término formal.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

A mi me gusta "chapurrear" es bastante común en España que curioso que se diga en Chile también  y lo más soprendente es que también decimos "macarrónico" como en Colombia! , son palabras que hubiera jurado ser muy regionales Me alegra positivamente.  

No usaría "balbucear" para mí es algo que hacen los niños cuando aprenden a hablar o una persona que esté enferma quizás. Un extranjero saber hbalar por lo tanto no balbucea aunque hable mal el idioma o con dificultad.


----------



## chileno

Es que de tal palo, tal astilla...


----------



## SDLX Master

colombo-aussie said:


> Hola,
> 
> My suggestion:
> 
> Tengo un inglés* imperfecto*


 
I totally concur


----------



## ManPaisa

SDLX Master said:


> I totally concur



No es algo que el común de la gente diría.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

ManPaisa said:


> No es algo que el común de la gente diría.


 
Estoy de acuerdo


----------



## aherrera09

I think I've heard the expresion 'naco'...


----------



## SDLX Master

ManPaisa said:


> No es algo que el común de la gente diría.


 
Creo que debemos empezar por hacer una clara diferencia en el tipo de lengua que se desea usar. Decir "imperfecto" es correcto y formal. Usar expresiones coloquiales, si bien no es incorrecto, tampoco es necesariamente formal. 



Cheeky-Monkey said:


> Estoy de acuerdo


 
Sería interesante saber por qué estás de acuerdo con Man~


----------



## gonzalox237

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> No usaría "balbucear" para mí es algo que hacen los niños cuando aprenden a hablar o una persona que esté enferma quizás. Un extranjero saber hbalar por lo tanto no balbucea aunque hable mal el idioma o con dificultad.



No lo lleves tan al extremo, pues de todos los términos daods, "balbucear" es el que me parece el más indicado. Un niño aprende a hablar y balbucea (tartamudea), lo mismo un adulto, por más que este hable, y no sabe el idioma que esta intentando hablar, este entonces esta balbucenado algunas palabras en ese idioma. No se puede decir que esta hablando ese idioma, pues para usar "hablar" tendria que hacerlo en términos más o menos fluido.


----------



## eli-chi

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> A mi me gusta "chapurrear" es bastante común en España que curioso que se diga en Chile también  y lo más soprendente es que también decimos "macarrónico" como en Colombia! , son palabras que hubiera jurado ser muy regionales Me alegra positivamente.
> 
> *No usaría "balbucear"* para mí es algo que hacen los niños cuando aprenden a hablar o una persona que esté enferma quizás. Un extranjero saber hbalar por lo tanto no balbucea aunque hable mal el idioma o con dificultad.


Tampoco usaría "inglés imperfecto", pues esto implicaría que es bueno, no mediocre o malo.
Sí, lo que siempre escuché por estos lados es "champurreo".  Después de todo... alguna relación tiene con el idioma "oficial".  ¡Miren lo que encontré!


 *chapurrar**.*
 (Voz imit.).
* 1.     * tr. *Hablar con dificultad un idioma, pronunciándolo mal y usando en él vocablos y giros exóticos.*
* 2.     * tr. coloq. Mezclar un licor con otro.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Ynez

RaggedClaws said:


> Menina:
> 
> The exact context is that I want to say to an ex-boyfriend (a Bolivian) "tienes que extranar mis diatribas en 'broken spanish'"



Yo en tu caso diría:

_Tienes que extrañar mis diatribas en español *mal hablado*_


Luego existe esta palabra:


> malhablado, da.
> 1. adj. Desvergonzado o atrevido en el hablar. U. t. c. s.


rae.es


En otros contextos, hubiera dicho "macarrónico", como dijo ManPaisa. Pero es más apropiado para el español de los nativos.


----------



## Ynez

eli-chi said:


> Sí, lo que siempre escuché por estos lados es "champurreo".  Después de todo... alguna relación tiene con el idioma "oficial".  ¡Miren lo que encontré!
> 
> 
> *chapurrar**.*
> (Voz imit.).
> * 1.     * tr. *Hablar con dificultad un idioma, pronunciándolo mal y usando en él vocablos y giros exóticos.*
> * 2.     * tr. coloq. Mezclar un licor con otro.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Mi versión es esta:

* chapurrear.*
1. tr. chapurrar (‖ un idioma). U. t. c. intr.

*chapurreo*.
1. m. Torpeza en el habla del que no domina bien un idioma.

rae.es


Pero lo usamos para decir que decimos dos o tres palabras en otro idioma, sin realmente saber. Este chico sí sabe hablar español.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

SDLX Master said:


> Creo que debemos empezar por hacer una clara diferencia en el tipo de lengua que se desea usar. Decir "imperfecto" es correcto y formal. Usar expresiones coloquiales, si bien no es incorrecto, tampoco es necesariamente formal.
> 
> 
> 
> Sería interesante saber por qué estás de acuerdo con Man~


 
Estoy de acuerdo en que no utilizaría "imperfecto"... suena raro.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

gonzalox237 said:


> No lo lleves tan al extremo, pues de todos los términos daods, "balbucear" es el que me parece el más indicado. Un niño aprende a hablar y balbucea (tartamudea), lo mismo un adulto, por más que este hable, y no sabe el idioma que esta intentando hablar, este entonces esta balbucenado algunas palabras en ese idioma. No se puede decir que esta hablando ese idioma, pues para usar "hablar" tendria que hacerlo en términos más o menos fluido.


 

Tu mismo dices que "balbucear" es propio de un niño, yo utilizaría la palabra "capurrear" o el adjetivo "macarrónico" , pero definitivamente diría "chapurrear", pero jamás "balbucear" en estos términos puesto que "balbucear" querría decir que es incapaz de hablar... y aunque estranjero creo que sabe hablar.


----------



## menina86

RaggedClaws said:


> Menina:
> 
> The exact context is that I want to say to an ex-boyfriend (a Bolivian) "tienes que extranar mis diatribas en 'broken spanish'"


 

ok, personally i would say ...

tienes q extrañar mis diatribas en mi español básico! 

orrrrrr the other option would be to ask a bolivian person how they say it in that case, cause i´ve never heard _champurrado_, and if it´s the same with him he will not understand. So use an equivalent word that is used in Bolivia


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

gonzalox237 said:


> No lo lleves tan al extremo, pues de todos los términos daods, "balbucear" es el que me parece el más indicado. Un niño aprende a hablar y balbucea (tartamudea), lo mismo un adulto, por más que este hable, y no sabe el idioma que esta intentando hablar, este entonces esta balbucenado algunas palabras en ese idioma. No se puede decir que esta hablando ese idioma, pues para usar "hablar" tendria que hacerlo en términos más o menos fluido.


 

Será en Perú, en España desde luego solo balbucean los bebes y quizás los enfermos. Una persona que habla mal otro idioma chapurrea.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

menina86 said:


> ok, personally i would say ...
> 
> tienes q extrañar mis diatribas en mi español básico!
> 
> orrrrrr the other option would be to ask a bolivian person how they say it in that case, cause i´ve never heard _champurrado_, and if it´s the same with him he will not understand. So use an equivalent word that is used in Bolivia


 
"chapurrear", no "cha*m*purrear", por otro lado si su español es tán básico, no es más fácil decir "errores" o "fallos" que "diatribas", hay mucha gente de hablas española que probablemente desconozca esa palabra, depende de su nivel cultural...


----------



## eli-chi

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> "chapurrear", no "cha*m*purrear", por otro lado si su español es tán básico, no es más fácil decir "errores" o "fallos" que "diatribas", hay mucha gente de hablas española que probablemente desconozca esa palabra, depende de su nivel cultural...


 Yo era una de aquellas, Cheeky.  
Pienso que al lado de "diatribas" bien podría usar "exiguo español".  También me gusta la proposición de Ynez.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

eli-chi said:


> Yo era una de aquellas, Cheeky.
> Pienso que al lado de "diatribas" bien podría usar "exiguo español". También me gusta la proposición de Ynez.


 
No hay de que avergonzarse 

Además para mi "diatriba" en este contexto está mal usado, mirad lo que dice la RAE

*diatriba**.*
(Del lat. _diatrĭba,_ y este del gr. διατριβή).

*1. *f. Discurso o escrito violento e injurioso contra alguien o algo.


No tiene ningun sentido usarla como sinónimo de error o fallo.

Yo diría "mal español" o "mis fallos/errores en español" y si quieres que sea más coloquial podrías decir "mis meteduras de pata en español" y como hemos comentado anteriormente "mi español macarrónico" o "macarrónico español" (que sería sorprendete oir esta frase en boca de un extranjero y muy divertido a la vez o "chapurreo español"

Yo eligiría "chapurrear español" porque es un verbo.

metedura de pata = fallo o error.


----------



## eli-chi

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> No hay de que avergonzarse
> 
> Además para mi "diatriba" en este contexto está mal usado, mirad lo que dice la RAE
> 
> *diatriba**.*
> (Del lat. _diatrĭba,_ y este del gr. διατριβή).
> 
> *1. *f. Discurso o escrito violento e injurioso contra alguien o algo.
> 
> 
> No tiene ningun sentido usarla como sinónimo de error o fallo.
> 
> Yo diría "mal español" o "mis fallos/errores en español" y si quieres que sea más coloquial podrías decir "mis meteduras de pata en español" y como hemos comentado anteriormente "mi español macarrónico" o "macarrónico español" (que sería sorprendete oir esta frase en boca de un extranjero y muy divertido a la vez o "chapurreo español"
> 
> Yo eligiría "chapurrear español" porque es un verbo.
> 
> metedura de pata = fallo o error.


 ¿Y qué te hace pensar que no se comportó así, ("violenta e injuriosa")?
 Estoy contigo.  También prefiero el verbo. Para eso sirven los diccionarios. Si no conocemos una palabra, ¡recurrimos a ellos, pues!


----------



## gillsfan36

Cheeky-Monkey said:


> A mi me gusta "chapurrear" es bastante común en España que curioso que se diga en Chile también  y lo más soprendente es que también decimos "macarrónico" como en Colombia! , son palabras que hubiera jurado ser muy regionales Me alegra positivamente.
> 
> No usaría "balbucear" para mí es algo que hacen los niños cuando aprenden a hablar o una persona que esté enferma quizás. Un extranjero saber hbalar por lo tanto no balbucea aunque hable mal el idioma o con dificultad.



Would it be correct to say "Hablé con algiuen en un español chapurreado"? I'm trying to say that I spoke to someone in broken Spanish to try and explain a situation. I have previously studied Spanish so I can form sentences, I'm just not fluent. Would this be accurate?


----------



## Mackinder

Mi intento: español defectuoso


----------



## chileno

gillsfan36 said:


> Would it be correct to say "Hablé con algiuen en un español chapurreado"? I'm trying to say that I spoke to someone in broken Spanish to try and explain a situation. I have previously studied Spanish so I can form sentences, I'm just not fluent. Would this be accurate?




Yo lo entiendo perfecto.


----------

